# Solved: Outlook Email to Auto-Fill Excel spreadsheet



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to stretch my resources and minimize some data entry, using the tools at hand. However, I've hit a bit of a wall on inspiration - looking for some ideas.

I have an Excel Spreadsheet (about 8 worksheets) that I use to log some daily activities - however, because I have a lousy memory, I like to email myself from the road with the notes for my Log. Then, when I return to the office, I either re-type (or copy/paste) my email notes into the appropriate sections of my log file.

What I'd LIKE to do is create a form and rule in Outlook that would auto-fill my Excel worksheets based on the text of my email. I'm not worried about Triggers (the rules setup on that end is simple enough for me), I'm more looking for the best way to have Outlook interact with Excel in this way.

I send emails from the road on my Android phone.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

This can easily be done. Can you go ahead and create the Outlook form and post a sample Excel workbook along with the form? 

Rollin


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help.

After trying a few things, I converted to an HTML form (on my website).

The HTML form will send an email with the following text (this is a sample)

-------------------------------------
Client Name

Date

Start Time

End Time

Location

Description
-------------------------------------

Obviously, these values need to be automatically populated into my Excel file - the Client Name needs to point to the correct Worksheet in the file, and then the rest of the fields should auto-fill the first available line in the Service Log section.

Any ideas?

FYI, I also need to print a copy of the email as it's received, but that is easy enough to do through Outlook.


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone have any helpful ideas?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

What version of Outlook are you using? If you have 2002 or newer you can use a rule to call a VBA macro stored inside Outlook. This will make the task much easier.

Rollin


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks - actually just finished it this morning (and forgot to close the thread).

That's exactly what I did.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If you don't mind posting your solution we would appreciate it. This is mainly so that others can benefit from it in the future and we might also be able to provide some coding shortcuts. 


Rollin


----------

